# Budgie Problem- Improvements



## JoKoKing (Mar 21, 2016)

Good news to all! Yes, Pofa has improved, he doesn't quite bite me as much. I did try to feed him with my hand but he tends to avoid it. But I am able to spot when he is alert and ready to strike, this allows me to prevent him from even thinking of doing it. :laugh:

I also try to not be scared of his bites, to show that his bites does not affect me. When I want him to step up, I just swoop down at a reasonable pace to get him. This ( I think ) makes him think of just needing to step up instead of thinking that I want to touch or grab him. I actually put my finger right in front of his beak and rubbed it gently, cuz that's the only spot he doesn't seem to mind being scratched at.

I suppose a bit of close observation, some courage to actually experiment and see what the result may be could work. Thanks for all the help guys! Your are the best!
:whoo::bowdown:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations I.m So glad pofa is improving.hopefully the bond will grow stronger.thanks for the update and blessings.:albino:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very glad you are making such good progress with Pofa and the issue with the biting is being sorted out well! :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's great to hear an update on Pofa and I'm happy to hear he's doing much better now :thumbsup:

Keep up the good work! :first: :clap:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Keep up the good work Pofa! :2thumbs:


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

JoKoKing said:


> I suppose a bit of close observation, some courage to actually experiment and see what the result may be could work. Thanks for all the help guys! Your are the best!
> :whoo::bowdown:


You are 100% correct: our ability to observe, learn and ensure that we don't trigger unwanted behaviour is the hardest thing to get our heads around. When we pay attention to posture, body language we place the bird's wishes central to the situation. This is fabulous, and sets a great foundation for a a better relationship. Well done!


----------

